# Thinking of Selling Hymer Exsis



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We are thinking of selling our just over one year old Hymer Exsis 562 I Silverline.
Not finally decided, but it just could be for sale at a bargain price.
Brownhills have a 10 reg at £47995
Also a 60 reg at £44995.
Both are lower specification than ours and ours comes with many good extras, including Strikeback alarm, awning, solar panel, bbq point, alloys, external winter screens, and a large garage door on both sides.
She is on the 140hp Ford Transit base, so no cam belt to worry about, and has cruise control.
I would be asking less than both of the above and our van is newer and only has about 4500 miles on her.
If anybody is interested, it could just make my mind up for me, but no offers below £40,000 would be considered!
She is too good for some of the places that we might want to visit 

Just a taster and a layout below










http://www.presse2010.hymer.com/csd-2010/Prices_technical_data_GB/Motorhome/TD_HYMER_Exsis-i_GB.pdf


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like a lovely van at a good price Graham,I am intrigued as to why you think it's too good to take to some places.Is it the narrow roads,muddy fields or tightly packed aires that is a concern and if so what sort of motorhome would you replace it with that would be suitable for your preferred destinations.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Looks like a lovely van at a good price Graham,I am intrigued as to why you think it's too good to take to some places.Is it the narrow roads,muddy fields or tightly packed aires that is a concern and if so what sort of motorhome would you replace it with that would be suitable for your preferred destinations.


To be quite honest Steve, I am not convinced an A Class is the right van for us.
At the end of 2011, when we were thinking of changing our second Hymer which was a low profile, we were thinking of a Van Conversion, and looked for a Globecar, Rapido or Pilot. The reasoning was the size and an all steel body. We liked the all steel body for one reason only, which was, if we went somewhere a little iffy and some twerp threw a stone, it would be much easier to repair.
Apart from that, the huge windscreen could be costly, although insurance covers that.
The Exsis is a narrow van, which fitted the bill for narrow lanes. She is very well equiped and we got much more value for our money, than in a van conversion, but it is too big to use as a second car. 
If someone offered a fair price, we would sell, if not, we will keep for ever.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Graham,
Good luck with your sale by the way.

Intriguing post, given that we've just been bought an Exsis and intending to use it as a second car! Haven't actually tried yet of course.

Did use our AS Devon as a car & that was OK-could just get it in Waitrose with luck & local Tesco's or Co-Op was easy. The bugbear was 2.66m width almost half a metre wider than the Hymer. I've already been planning how I can make it work including one these fancy Pioneer sat-nav's to replace my TomTom app that consistently drives me mad with its fastest or slowest routes that are bonkers.

I may reach a different conclusion as you have but I hope not-motorhome changing is pretty expensive.

Good luck,

Roger


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Roger
Although, I do have a full HGV, it is a little on the large side for navigating small car parks, and the idiots who open doors into your van side :x 
Good luck and enjoy yours


----------



## pbjackson (Mar 12, 2013)

*might be interested in your lovely looking exsis !*

Have someone looking at our old hymer tonight and so may be after a more recent model ! Yours could well fit the bill. What is the registration number/year of registration and what is the colour of the internal soft furnishings ? Looking forward to hearing from you,

cheers

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:? 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Posts = 1


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I understand the Exsis went out of production - Why?

Is there an equivalent from Hymer or elsewhere?

Geoff


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I understand the Exsis went out of production - Why?
> 
> Is there an equivalent from Hymer or elsewhere?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff, do you have a source for your information-the Exsis i is in Hymer's current catalogue & we get our new one in a couple of weeks. The appeal for us is its payload up to 3500kg, necessary due to my diabetes (insulin dependant), & I love the (brief) driving experience.

Roger


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DrRoger said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I understand the Exsis went out of production - Why?
> ...


Sorry if i got that wrong but I thought I had read a post where somebody said they wished they were still available. Either that was wrong or my memory is. 

Geoff


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: might be interested in your lovely looking exsis !*



pbjackson said:


> Have someone looking at our old hymer tonight and so may be after a more recent model ! Yours could well fit the bill. What is the registration number/year of registration and what is the colour of the internal soft furnishings ? Looking forward to hearing from you,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Peter


caaan i haaav your accckkount numer an sot cod pleeeeze


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is confusing the way MH manufacturers re-use names, a bit like cars.

The original Exsis sold in UK was a compact thing with a sterile white interior that looked like the inside of a public toilet.

Hymer introduced the VAN (which we have) but seemed later to sell the same thing on the Continent named Exsis.

Now the marque applies to a new style of MH.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Pm on the way Graham


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> It is confusing the way MH manufacturers re-use names, a bit like cars.
> 
> The original Exsis sold in UK was a compact thing with a sterile white interior that looked like the inside of a public toilet.
> 
> ...


Not quite right Pippin.
The various Exsis lay outs were similar to the Hymer Van, but were built as an A Class and also with the drop down bed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: might be interested in your lovely looking exsis !*



pbjackson said:


> Have someone looking at our old hymer tonight and so may be after a more recent model ! Yours could well fit the bill. What is the registration number/year of registration and what is the colour of the internal soft furnishings ? Looking forward to hearing from you,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter.
Look on the Brownhills site, it will show the lay out and colour of interior is the same. Our van is higher spec, and has two full size garage doors and many extras.
First registered Nov 2011 as a pre registration and we were the first owners in March 2012

Hi Rob (Rebbyvid)
Nice to hear that someone who has seen, been inside my Exsis and knows how fussy I am, could be interested.
Speaks volumes.
Thanks!

Footnote.
I suppose we are lucky as we are not bothered either way, she is available at offers above the price we stated, which is well below dealer price, or we will keep her.
Very mixed feelings. Sad hey


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: might be interested in your lovely looking exsis !*



pbjackson said:


> Have someone looking at our old hymer tonight and so may be after a more recent model ! Yours could well fit the bill. What is the registration number/year of registration and what is the colour of the internal soft furnishings ? Looking forward to hearing from you,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Peter


If I can be getting your registrationing nomber and house addressing I can send you the monies using my brurther in law in Inglands.

Here is my picter to showing how christian I am and you can trost me sole!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Me thinks the lynch mob, guilty before trial have scared the guy off 
I was going to say, he could join the forum as a paid up member, but if he was genuine, I doubt he would want to now!
Why ask for the reg number  as if I would give that to someone who has not even seen the van. I wouldn't even give my address, without some verified details about the prospective buyer.
Incidentally, our van is not advertised anywhere, we are just toying with the idea!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

I take your point about security about giving the reg no, but one reason for asking for it is to check compliance with the London LEZ , because my house is in the LEZ. Even if I am told it is a Euro IV engine I would want to cross-check before an expensive trip to view a MH.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> I take your point about security about giving the reg no, but one reason for asking for it is to check compliance with the London LEZ , because my house is in the LEZ. Even if I am told it is a Euro IV engine I would want to cross-check before an expensive trip to view a MH.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff.
That question could have been asked and the answer would be that it is compliant as I have already checked.
But it would be at less than 18 month old.
There is no way, I would give my registration details to anybody at first contact stage!
I am far too security concious for that.
There are just too many scams and a person needs to take precautions.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Grath,

Reading the post he may have been only expecting the Reg Year rather than the complete number, but of course this should have been by PM. Problem is he wasn't a member so couldn't send a PM either.

If he was really interested I doubt whether he would have been scared off. He probably didn't have much of a sense of humour which he will certainly need if he buys a Hymer

Ducks and retires behind the trenches

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

colonel said:


> Grath,
> 
> Reading the post he may have been only expecting the Reg Year rather than the complete number, but of course this should have been by PM. Problem is he wasn't a member so couldn't send a PM either.
> 
> ...


Hi Colonel.
In the OP, I said it was newer than a 60 reg at Brownhills.
If the Guy is serious , he will make contact, not a problem either way


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

I am referring to my interest in another MH and would be reluctant to fly from Europe to UK to view without knowing status of vehicle re. LEZ

Anyway a scammer could make an appointment to view a MH and then has the Reg No - simples:wink:

Geoff


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I think you are all being a bit unfair on Mr Jackson, I too read his question as "what is the 2 number year code inside the license plate".

People do tell me I'm too trusting. . .


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

When we bought or van privately we asked for the reg number so that we could HPI check etc to make sure that the van we were looking at was free from finance etc etc, BUT it was not the first thing we asked.

Martin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> I am referring to my interest in another MH and would be reluctant to fly from Europe to UK to view without knowing status of vehicle re. LEZ
> 
> ...


Geoff, as the van is nearly new, it is pretty obvious that it would be compliant. 
I would require a confirmed land line and confirmed address.
Any genuine prospective buyer should understand.
Otherwise, no viewing, simple as that!
Anyway, I have answered the question, but no acknowledgement.
So, I conclude no serious interest.
My van could be at a good price for a buyer, considerably lower that dealer price, and any serious prospective buyer should know that.
But unless I get a serious offer, over £40K, it is not for sale!
I suppose, I am lucky as I don't have to sell and the longer I think about selling, the more i think, I should not!


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Selling your motorhome*

Good Idea to "whip up interest", with this post. As you know MHF site has a great "MH For Sale section" Which has some lovely vans where you can advertise yours. "Just considering selling it " well I suppose many of us do that much of the time as we see it depreciate year after year. You might like my post on "DEPRECIATION of MOTORHOMES". Its a shock to the system as to whats going on out there in Dealer Land. You will be offered a horrendous purchase price by dealers

So, as the market is now I would take 10k off what you are expecting. Dealers like Brownhills, Marquis might offer you £30k if your lucky and they will expect to make a big profit for parking it up for a few months.

We have a Bentley Indigo that is "as narrow as most panel vans" as spacious as most coachbuilts. with as much storage as many A class and has the MPG of a family car. If you are interested in buying it we are look for about £24k..........


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Graham
> ...


Graham

It appears that you did not read my post that you quoted correctly.

I am not interested in your MH, but the one I am interested in is on the 'cusp' re the LEZ. Therefore the Reg No is significant.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


Geoff, I did read and I understood that you were not interested in my van. 
I am only talking about my own van and my own circumstances, where any prospective buyer would most likely be in the UK. Obviously there could be exceptions.
Your own circumstances are different from the majority, as you are lucky enough to be living in several Countries.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Selling your motorhome*



alitone said:


> Good Idea to "whip up interest", with this post. As you know MHF site has a great "MH For Sale section" Which has some lovely vans where you can advertise yours. "Just considering selling it " well I suppose many of us do that much of the time as we see it depreciate year after year. You might like my post on "DEPRECIATION of MOTORHOMES". Its a shock to the system as to whats going on out there in Dealer Land. You will be offered a horrendous purchase price by dealers
> 
> So, as the market is now I would take 10k off what you are expecting. Dealers like Brownhills, Marquis might offer you £30k if your lucky and they will expect to make a big profit for parking it up for a few months.
> 
> We have a Bentley Indigo that is "as narrow as most panel vans" as spacious as most coachbuilts. with as much storage as many A class and has the MPG of a family car. If you are interested in buying it we are look for about £24k..........


Hi Alitone, I know what you are saying and the price I have bounded around, is only a little above what 3 dealers have recently offered and much more than the £30K you think they would offer. Dealer retail for my van is around £46K to £48K, and they expect a £10K mark up.
I would rather the user benefit and not a dealer.
I am realistic in my pricing, but my OP was about thinking of selling and not definitely selling. Had I been definitely selling, it would have been in MHF Classified.
If someone gives a tempting offer, then maybe, if not, we can enjoy more holidays.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> Hi All
> 
> When we bought or van privately we asked for the reg number so that we could HPI check etc to make sure that the van we were looking at was free from finance etc etc, BUT it was not the first thing we asked.
> 
> Martin


And don,t always believe in HPI :!: I bought 2.5 year old transit van for £6000 15 year ago Had HPI done on van checked with police van not stolen and no finance showed as previous owner was council so went ahead and purchased.

Two years later police arrived at home and wanted to know if I owned vehicle reg ******* at they had just stopped one with same reg 150 miles away, yes there it is so checked log book and all seemed ok.

Month later forensic arrived and went through van engine no OK chassis no on ford plate OK then checked chassis no stamped in footwell looked OK then said do you mind if take bit of paint of here. I even went and got him a DA sander and guess what old number had been welded over and new number stamped over top of it. Even police said it was a great job.

Luckily for me as they could not find any details of previous serial numbers or registration I was allowed to keep van and given a new year related registration.

Shows how efficient DVLA computer is to allow 2 vehicles with same reg to be taxed at same time

So HPI not 100%

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Agree, HPI checks are not always correct.
When, I was selling one of my previous vans, the prospective buyer did the HPI check and it came out as suspicious mileage.
The suspicious mileage was before I purchased it from Brownhills and apparently, it was because other prospective buyers had entered a rough mileage of around 10K, and not the exact mileage which was near to 6K.
I sent in all the service record and the HPI company confirmed this with Fiat, then it was then corrected on their data base.
So do not rely on HPI

Also regarding LEZ 
When I first purchased my Exsis, it showed as non compliant, which was obviously another cock up  
I contacted Lez and they altered their records, so again, do not rely on them!


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Selling your motorhome*



Grath said:


> alitone said:
> 
> 
> > Good Idea to "whip up interest", with this post. As you know MHF site has a great "MH For Sale section" Which has some lovely vans where you can advertise yours. "Just considering selling it " well I suppose many of us do that much of the time as we see it depreciate year after year. You might like my post on "DEPRECIATION of MOTORHOMES". Its a shock to the system as to whats going on out there in Dealer Land. You will be offered a horrendous purchase price by dealers
> ...


I suppose the problem might be that you are at the "top of the range" already with your A class... still as new , downsizing to a new Panel Van wont be much different price wise, unless you go for a top of the range like I.H. Motorhomes I once bought a new car for £26k and became obsessed with people in Sainsburys parking too close and possibly denting the door etc etc. In the end i sold it and bought second hand.... a lot to be said for running about in an old banger. !


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Selling your motorhome*



alitone said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > alitone said:
> ...


Exactly the way I am thinking!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Steve

I am sure you are right about HPI and our was more difficult as it had just come off private plate so they could not trace it's history by the new number, to be honest I liked and trusted the people selling and they were part of the owners club it was a friend in the motor trade that insisted I did the HPI check.

End of the day the more checks you do on any used vehicle the better.

Martin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having explored all options since opening this thread, it does seem that we cannot get better than we already have, without spending a fortune.
At least £10K more and getting less, so not very practical.
Although a van conversion might and I say might, suit me, it does not suit Mrs G and she has made it very plain, she would rather have our Exsis. I think she is right!
I must admit, that I also cannot justify spending more to get less, but like most of us, we are open minded and always looking at what next!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

I once sold a MH on ebay and I got a message from someone in 'Japan' who was helping after the tsunami and who wanted to buy it for his brother in law. He asked for some very basic details about my pay pal account.

When I put a searcher on his e mail it turned up (surprise) in Nigeria.

I googled his IP and then his street address and then sent him an arial pic of his street. I was shocked that he never contacted me again :eeeeek:


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Grath dont rush into a pannel van. I sold my Hymer B774 for 35k and bought an Autosleeper Windrush for 45k. Thinking that we would be better off because we could use it as a car was a big mistake, within a week it had a dent in the drivers side where someone had rammed their car door into it whilst parked in Tesco & it was that claustraphobic inside we no longer wanted to go away in it. 6 months later i traded it in for a new 9 meter van, wow its good to be back in something HUGE.I got 35k trade in for the pannel van so lost 10k . I know we are different in our needs but we spent 12 months deciding to downsize and still got it very wrong. I now have a Scooter and a Smartcar for when i feel the need to take a vehicle, both bought for less than the 10k i gave away. Good luck in what you decide but dont rush. ( i still weep at night about my 10k but the wife says it will get easier with time)


Dave


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't get rid of that Exsis.

Lovely bit of kit.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Graham

I think you want to keep it really, dont spoil it for yourself just because something might happen. I like things to be just nice like you obviously do but at the same time you need to enjoy.

We have a friend who liked all his "toys" to be nice and clean to the point where he could not enjoy using them, he had a Land Cruiser Amazon and a Range Rover but would not put a tow bar on because "it spoils the looks" so he towed a twin axle caravan with a base level Transit van.

Enjoy what you have.

Martin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the advise, I do think it would be difficult to down size to a van conversion and we both don't like the large sliding door, partly as bigger problem keeping flying insects out and the position of the cooker right by the door. Incidentally, Globecar, now have a sliding fly screen on 2013 models. Most also seem to have only a very small freezer compartment, which is no good to us. We would only have considered one with a continental handed door, as we mainly use abroad and it suits us that way. We also need a fair amount of storage, so the under bed van conversion storage would be rammed full!
Regarding using and keeping it wrapped in cotton wool. Well we do use her, and not afraid to, but she is certainly well cared for and I don't like to see abuse, we always remove shoes and also ask visitors to do similar as we would in their van. It was just that some of the out of the way places we may have ventured into, a van conversion may have been easier to repair, should the worst case happen! Just thinking in advance, if this, that and the other! Too much thinking  
The Exsis is a great van and dealers seem to want her, but at a cost which is a little too high for me to loose. 
Unless someone comes along and tempt,s me, we will be sticking to what we have.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We also went through a similar phase a while back when we were seriously considering downsizing to a PVC,in fact I even did a thread on it here

The consensus of our experienced members was that it would be a mistake.I was tempted by the thought of being able to go into car parks,towns and the better manoeuvrability of a smaller panel van and improved fuel economy.

I am pleased that we stayed as we were as we would have both missed the extra space and comfort,I can get in most car parks admittedly with a bit more care and planning ,but it isn't possible to get under the dreaded height barriers in a pvc either.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We did downsize to a panel van in 2010 - Then in 2012 we went back to a coachbuilt (but a narrow one) and we are much more comfortable. The garage is able to accommodate a power chair plus lots of extra stuff. We did loose money but somewhat cushioned as VAT free.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Graham

I think you want to keep it really, dont spoil it for yourself just because something might happen. I like things to be just nice like you obviously do but at the same time you need to enjoy.

We have a friend who liked all his "toys" to be nice and clean to the point where he could not enjoy using them, he had a Land Cruiser Amazon and a Range Rover but would not put a tow bar on because "it spoils the looks" so he towed a twin axle caravan with a base level Transit van.

Enjoy what you have.

Martin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Martin, is this Groundhog Day :?: 
Your above post is on the previous page


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Graham

Yes sorry I just back arrowed on safari and it sent it again

Martin


----------



## Manny870 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Hymer*

Hi Grath
Might be interested in your 562 if still for sale. Have you got a contact number I can ring you on.
Manny870


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Hymer*



Manny870 said:


> Hi Grath
> Might be interested in your 562 if still for sale. Have you got a contact number I can ring you on.
> Manny870


Hi Manny, pm sent!


----------



## chrisjones18 (Jan 20, 2010)

Grath, 
If you still have this exsis in 12/18 months time send me a "pm".
I am looking at buying one of these but not for 12 months or so.
i dont live in some obscure country and dont want your bank details. :lol: 
at that time the price would have dropped a bit and might just be in my range. 
cheers


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

chrisjones18 said:


> Grath,
> If you still have this exsis in 12/18 months time send me a "pm".
> I am looking at buying one of these but not for 12 months or so.
> i dont live in some obscure country and dont want your bank details. :lol:
> ...


Bit of a pointless post ???

Only good think is it give a free "bump"


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> We also went through a similar phase a while back when we were seriously considering downsizing to a PVC,in fact I even did a thread on it here
> 
> The consensus of our experienced members was that it would be a mistake.I was tempted by the thought of being able to go into car parks,towns and the better manoeuvrability of a smaller panel van and improved fuel economy.
> 
> I am pleased that we stayed as we were as we would have both missed the extra space and comfort,I can get in most car parks admittedly with a bit more care and planning ,but it isn't possible to get under the dreaded height barriers in a pvc either.


our 1st motorhome was the original Exsis and it was great internally with all the space but when the Hymer Van came out with the internal garage we traded in for one. 6yrs down the line with the Van we decided it was time for a change and kept looking at van conversions but realised that would have been a mistake.

we wanted the internal space of the Exsis, the driveability of the Van but a bigger, 2 door garage - and at a good price. we ruled out loads of rigs until we came across the Rollerteam T-line 700 (non family version). No fixed table so like the Exsis so has loads of internal space; a huge double door garage; and easy to drive.

our Exsis set us on the course for motorhome enjoyment.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

chrisjones18 said:


> Grath,
> If you still have this exsis in 12/18 months time send me a "pm".
> I am looking at buying one of these but not for 12 months or so.
> i dont live in some obscure country and dont want your bank details. :lol:
> ...


Thanks, but I have a job thinking what to do next week, never mind next year or 18 months :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have decided not to sell as we have tours to enjoy 
France, Germany, Switzerland and ?? soon and another later in the year


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Grath said:


> We have decided not to sell as we have tours to enjoy
> France, Germany, Switzerland and ?? soon and another later in the year


Enjoy it the weather can only get better.

Steve


----------



## guernsey (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,
I know its an old message but are you still looking to sell your Hymer?
We are looking for a Hymer, preferable an Exsis, 4 berth, 4 seat belts, under 3.5 ton
Regards


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

guernsey said:


> Hi,
> I know its an old message but are you still looking to sell your Hymer?
> We are looking for a Hymer, preferable an Exsis, 4 berth, 4 seat belts, under 3.5 ton
> Regards


Thanks for your interest, but we have just returned from Germany, Switzerland and France, and have another tour booked for a few weeks time.
Good luck with your search, your choice of van is good!


----------



## skibud (Aug 2, 2014)

*payload*

Hi sorry to jump on the end of this, but I am thinking of buying a silverline 562, can you offer any information on the payload, it says 670kg, how does that work after awning etc. Do you find it sufficient?

thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: payload*



skibud said:


> Hi sorry to jump on the end of this, but I am thinking of buying a silverline 562, can you offer any information on the payload, it says 670kg, how does that work after awning etc. Do you find it sufficient?
> 
> thanks


Any manufacturers quoted payload would be before any fitted extras.
The Exsis for it's size, has just about as good a pay load as you will get.
We tour as a couple and carry everything, including extra water, two bikes, genny, spare wheel, jacks and blocks, outside cookers, two tables, one for cooking on and everything but the kitchen sink. With twin gas bottles and full water, including extra 35 litres, we are just under the 3500kg
Axle weights are well inside!

http://www.presse2010.hymer.com/csd-2010/Prices_technical_data_GB/Motorhome/TD_HYMER_Exsis-i_GB.pdf


----------



## skibud (Aug 2, 2014)

Many thanks for that we are first timers and payload has been a worry, we are a couple and want to travel for a couple of months a year on the continent, but didn't want too big. This one seemed about right for us, any other information about what to look out for in the van would be appreciated, thanks again.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The first thing I would do, is join here as a full member.
There is so much information and knowledge


----------



## skibud (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks will do that


----------

